# Mauser Mod. 80-SA job



## champ (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey fellas, 

 Take a look at this. I finished this out a few weeks ago. I think it looks great! Took a 95% pistol (hi-gloss blue) down to a 2000grt glass bead finish, then polished the ramp and external chamber. Then re-worked receiver and slide assemblies in a commercial grade black oxide finish. Im very proud of this. I have been re-finishing wood and cold-bluing for several years, but I think this came out pretty darn nice. 
 Constructive criticism is duly appreciated.... but don't hurt my feelings.

 Thanks, 
 JT


----------



## champ (Apr 11, 2008)

By the way, this is a Mauser Model 80-SA, hi-power. These are the original grips. The piece has all matched serial's and is one of the most forgiving pistols I personally have ever fired on the range. A true pleasure to fire. A compliment to the 9mm cartridge I would say.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Apr 11, 2008)

Fantastic job.


----------



## champ (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey, thanks Rich. I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks good!  

How durable is the finish?  I don't know if you carry it or not, but I would be interested to know how it holds up to daily carry in a holster.


----------



## champ (Apr 12, 2008)

It was finished in a commercial grade black oxide finish, we got the chem's out of MSC catalog. We use it on our parts that we distribute globally. The finish has held up great, but I attribute that to the weapon being constructed out of quality German steel. We tried the same on some steel parts out of a mid 90's ruger 1022 with no avail. The finish will not penetrate and adhere to low carbon steel..(ie. melted plow points or other similar firearms).


----------



## GAnaturalist (Apr 13, 2008)

What steel parts on the 10/22 did not like the finish? I have thought about getting my 10/22 dipped, etc. 

That highpower looks brand new, I wonder how old it is?


----------



## polaris30144 (Apr 13, 2008)

Aren't 10/22's receivers made from aluminum alloy?


----------



## champ (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, the 1022 reciever is aluminum, we tried this finish on the fire control group and some other external parts.


----------



## champ (Apr 13, 2008)

The Hi-power was not very old I guess. The Hi-gloss bluing on it was great, almost like a midnight-chrome finish. But it had some bad places where it had been kept in a leather holster for an extended period. I wanted to try this and im proud of the way it turned out.


----------

